# 265 Gallon All Male Hap-Peacock Tank



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm setting up a 265 gallon all male hap-peacock tank. My experience is with mbuna, so I would greatly appreciate any help. I've done a lot of research, but I still have a number of questions:

1) With respect to the peacocks, can I mix the larger, more aggressive jakes and the lwanda with the smaller more peaceful peacocks? I've read that this can be a bad idea, but I wonder whether that rule applies to large tanks.

2) As I understand it, the general rule for all male tanks is to have only one male per species and don't mix males that look alike. Does this rule apply to a large tank? Does it apply to the more peaceful peacocks like Stuartgranti? Can I put a blue hap with a blue peacock?

3) With respect to the haps, my plan is to (at least initially) avoid the really large ones (buccos, fossochromis, etc.). If I stick with haps that are 10 inches or smaller, can I mix the more peaceful haps with the more aggressive ones? I like some of the more peaceful haps like P. Spilontus, Otopharynx lithobates, and the Copadichromis species, but I also like the Red Empress, S. Fryeri, and Cyrtocara Moorii. Is it a mistake to mix these even in a large tank. (Based on my research, I've ruled out the venustus b/c I think it is too aggressive for the setup I'm contemplating. Does that sound right?)

4) If I do add some moderately aggressive haps, will they harass the more peaceful peacocks? In other words, would choosing the more aggressive haps mean that I would need to stick with Jakes?

5) I'd like to add some schooling fish to the tank. My first choice would be jumbo cyps. (I know that they don't always swim together.) Could that work as long as I avoid the really large haps or would the cyps become snacks for even a 10 inch hap? If cyps won't work, what about denison's barbs (roseline sharks) or silver dollars? Any other ideas?

Thanks for any guidance. I'm eager to get started.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The more peaceful peacocks will likely not color up well even in a large tank. Some people have had luck adding 3 or more males of a species in larger tanks, in my 180, I did not have such luck. The lithobates and P. spilonotus are doing fine in my tank, though only the more aggressive Copadichromis ended up working out, the more timid species ended up getting too stressed and had to be removed, though I have some more aggressive fish in there like D. comp, Red Empress, freyeri, and a Fosso. I have no idea about schooling fish, they'd have to be hardy as these guys are really aggressive in comparison. I do not think Cyps would be a good option.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

1. I disagree with the poster above, I have an all male tank with a few so called aggressive peacocks (2 jakes, OB, Dragonsblood) along with several "peaceful" ones like Sunshine, German Red, etc. All of them are stunningly colored except 1 of the 2 jakes, who is about half way colored. I put peaceful in quotes because any peacock can be aggressive, some just have a reputation of being more aggressive. When it comes down to it, each and every one of them is pretty **** aggressive.

2. I would stick to one male per species for sure, but in my experience you can have ones that are the same general color. I have at least 8 "blue" fish in my all male tank.

3. Honestly I think every species you listed here, even Venustus will work in a tank as large as yours. Speaking from experience, there is a wide variety of aggression between venustus individuals. I have seen ones that have taken over a tank, and have seen ones that were the low man on the totem pole.

4. In my experience, Haps and peacocks almost ignore each other. Most of the chasing in my tank is between peacocks vs. peacocks, or haps vs. haps. I have big & aggressive haps in my tank such as Venustus, Tangerine Tiger, White Ahli, OB Ahli, Star Sapphire, Gisseli, and a 11" Mara Rocks, and they don't bother the peacocks at all. In fact my Dragonsblood & OB Peacock are much more aggressive than any hap I just listed.

The worst thing you can do in an all male setup is have a female in there. If there were to be a female in my tank and my big Mara Rocks or Tangerine Tiger decided to mate with it, they would start destroying my other fish.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Many thanks for the input. It's especially helpful to know that the haps and peacocks mainly ignore one another. Besides the more peaceful haps and peacocks that I was contemplating, I'll probably also try a few of the more aggressive species--maybe Red Empress, Cyrtocara Moorii, Venustus, at least one Jake, and a Lwanda.

In my mbuna tank, I use 2 bristle nose plecos for algae control, and I have an African featherfin catfish. Are the bristle nose plecos ok for the hap-peacock tank? In my experience, they only get to be about 4 or 5 inches, so I'm concerned the bigger haps might try to eat them. If bristle nose won't work, can anyone recommend a more suitable pleco? Also, can I use the smaller syno cats in the hap tank or will the haps mess with those? My wife really likes them, and I've read that people use them in hap tanks, but I just want to confirm.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

bristle nose work if they learn to hide during the day. If they don't learn to hide they don't last long in my experience.

Also, all male tanks are definitely trial and error as each fish is different. In my case someone wasn't letting the more peaceful peacocks color up. I had to remove one particular hap because he wouldn't leave any of the peacocks alone. My red empress definitely rules the tank among some other fairly aggressive haps but mostly is a peace keeper. We can advise on fish that are not likely to work out but in the end it will depend on the personality of the individual fish you get. The more aggressive species you list will probably work. I have no experience with venustus though as I steered clear of all the Nimbochromis.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

It's literally impossible to say for sure about compatability because each fish is different. I have a Venustus in my all-male 180 and he has not a single time so much as nipped at any other fish in the year and a half I've had him.

I have large haps mixed in with peacocks and for the most part the haps ignore the peacocks. My 8-inch Fossochromis seems to be the tank boss, but he more or less just floats in the middle and nobody bothers him.

I will say I've had no luck with Sunshine Peacocks, German Reds, Chitandaes, or any Lethrinops species in an all male setup. They're just too timid. Also I will never get another OB or Dragonblood. I've had several and they've all been insanely aggressive.

And I would definitely avoid duplicate species even in a large tank.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

My large haps include D. Compressiceps, F. Rostratus, Exocochromis Anagenys, C. Caeruleus, and a Venustus among others.

The most aggressive fish currently in my tank is a Red Shoulder Peacock.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the additional input. So it sounds like you all have had somewhat different experiences with the same species despite having 180+ gallon tanks. Maybe that's due to different maturity levels of the fish, different mixes of fish, or individual-level personality differences. I guess I'll just have to try the fish that I like and see how it works. My tank is arriving this week, so I may post a follow-up once I've settled on specific fish. I was trying to do research to get the right mix b/c I imagine that removing fish from such a large tank won't be fun. But I guess that's part of keeping cichlids.

Two add'l questions if you don't mind:

1) I don't really like the chaotic appearance of overstocked tanks. Have you all found that you have to have an all male hap-peacock tank overstocked in order to reduce aggression?

2) Since it sounds like I'll probably have to remove some fish, any tips on the easiest way to do that? I've read that surprising them in the middle of the night makes it easier. But in my 125, I've always add to remove all the rocks, etc. It's a real pain and stresses all the fish.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty much RFan it is hit or miss with a All-Male Peacock tank. Really depends on the personality of that certain fish. They can be the total opposite of their normal profile and characteristics. Like I did just have to find out yourself and be ready and willing to rehome some fish.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

You do not need to overstock for it to work. It just takes a bit more trial as fish will single each other out and you'll have to keep swapping individual fish until you find a set that works.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree. I hate the look of the highly overstocked tanks. It's not really a solution either. It doesn't stop aggression it just keeps one fish from being singled out.

As mentioned it takes a little more trial and error to get it to work without overstocking, but it looks better.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

My 6' 135g will end up being an 8' 300g. I agree that my haps worry about each other, not the peacocks. I have multiple 3 large 6" OB and 2 are greatly coloured, 1 is ok, not aggressive at all. 2 eureka's, 1 brilliant, the other very plain, no aggression. Fryeri in there, fine. Exochromis anagenys fine. There's 8+" borleyi, venustus, dolphin and 7+" milomo. Venustus was king until the dolphin took over. These 4 fish only pay attention to each other. I also have 4 large L. caeruleus that only pay attention to each other. A few other peacocks and smaller haps that overall get alone well. The 5" P. phenochilus is the only fish that at times gets picked on. I would never again go with Lethrinops unless a species only tank, very timid and did very poorly.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

binnyskyle said:


> 1. I disagree with the poster above, I have an all male tank with a few so called aggressive peacocks (2 jakes, OB, Dragonsblood) along with several "peaceful" ones like Sunshine, German Red, etc. All of them are stunningly colored except 1 of the 2 jakes, who is about half way colored. I put peaceful in quotes because any peacock can be aggressive, some just have a reputation of being more aggressive. When it comes down to it, each and every one of them is pretty darn aggressive.


Perhaps people just have different definitions of more peaceful. When people say more peaceful peacocks, my expectation is they are talking about kandeense, Chitande, ethelwynnae, hueseri or maylandi. :wink:


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

rennsport2011 said:


> Perhaps people just have different definitions of more peaceful. When people say more peaceful peacocks, my expectation is they are talking about kandeense, Chitande, ethelwynnae, hueseri or maylandi. :wink:


You and I have the same definition.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for all of the help. I'm in the process of stocking the tank. For the most part, I'm avoiding the larger haps. But I'm thinking about adding a Buccochromis nototaenia. Would that be a mistake? I don't want to add him if he's eventually going to try to eat the peacocks and become an out of control murderer. But I've read that buccos, though large, are mostly docile if they aren't breeding, which he won't be doing in an all male tank. I've also read that fish over 4 inches should be safe with them. Is that right? My understanding is that he can get up to 15 inches or so. Is that too big for my set up?

Here's what I currently have in the tank:

cyrtocara moorii
otter point jake
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock)
Protomelas fenestratus
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara Flametail)
Aulonocara baenschi (Benga)
Blue Neon (Aulonocara stuartgranti)
Mbipia Lutea (Wife wanted this one. Pretty fish. Hopefully he works out!)


----------



## pjn36 (Apr 27, 2004)

RFan,

How is your Mbipia Lutea working out?
They are a beautiful fish.
I am currently setting up a 125 and was wanting to add some to my tank with haps and peacocks.
I wasn't sure if mixing a fish from the Victoria Basin was a good idea with the Haps and Peacocks.

I am stocking with:
Lemon Jake
Otapharynx Lithobates
yellow lab
cyrtocara moorii


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

He's doing fine; nice color. But I don't think you can draw any safe conclusions. He's not fully mature, has only been in the tank for a few weeks, the tank isn't fully stocked yet, and it's a 265g tank. I'd ask around. My research suggested that vics might not do so well in a 125g with male haps and peacocks. Either too aggressive or too timid depending on the species. I decided to try it in a 265g b/c my wife liked the fish. So far so good.


----------



## datouguan (Apr 26, 2017)

I do not think it a problem to mix these in such a big tank. Just go ahead.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I have the Buccochromis nototaenia & F. Rostratus both are big fish the bucco is about 14" and the rostratus is pushing 10" both get along with all my other haps and peacocks. The male rostratus is the most beautiful fish I have ever owned. His color is unlike any other fish. If feed well they won't bother other fish even some of my fry make thru without getting eaten. Only problem is the bio-load that those fish create I change water three times a week. You would think being that size they would be the tank boss but my dragon blood peacock at 5" is.

I love my hap tank I only wish it was twice the size it is so I could have more.

Best of luck


----------

